# Sore on lip



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo had something like that under his chin and it just went away on its own. We weren't really sure what it was, but by the time we found it, it was already healing pretty well.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Hard to tell from the pic, but does it look like it could be puppy warts (canine papilloma virus)?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Could she have been nipped while playing?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

mdoats said:


> Hard to tell from the pic, but does it look like it could be puppy warts (canine papilloma virus)?


It doesn't have the appearance of papilloma, I think she just scraped it, it's scabbed over and should heal fine. The pigment usually comes back too.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't think it's papilloma either. Jack had one on his mouth several months and it looked completely different - like a wart. This looks like a scrape or cold sore to us. I guess it could have been a nip or something from playing. Hopefully it goes away!


----------

